# Anyone seen a bike cover for bikes on roof racks?



## Merc (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds funny, I know. I've seen one in the back of a magazine a while ago and can't find it. It just goes across the handle bars and down the fork and has something written on it. It's basically shaped like a "T" or a "Y" and stops bugs and direct water. Anyone seen this and know where I can find one?
Hector


----------



## Splotto (Jan 10, 2005)

Here ya go
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=4634&item=30-0311&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## Merc (Feb 18, 2006)

That is exactly what I was looking for!! You are the man!! Thanks.


----------



## Splotto (Jan 10, 2005)

No problem man.

Word of advice: I would definitely store it indoors. I threw mine in the shed for the winter, and the following year they were chewed up by mice! Guess those suckers really will eat anything.


----------



## Albanach (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if this type of thing is available for wheel mounted carriers as opposed to the fork mounted one shown before?
Cheers


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.cuckoobicyclecovers.com/index.cfm?&referer_id=654027

Here is another option maybe.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

birmy said:


> http://www.cuckoobicyclecovers.com/index.cfm?&referer_id=654027
> 
> Here is another option maybe.


The black one looks like it belongs to a ninja


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*read your rack instructions!...*

before using one of those bike covers. Thye create excessive wind drag on the front of the bike due to the increased surface area and there are a few accidents waiting to happen...

the fork may get damaged, eg.either at the dropouts on steel forks or at the crown on carbon forks

the bike may be ripped out of the rack if the fork doesnt have lawyer tabs or has carbon dropouts which have no 'nurls' in them or the rack has a stainless steel QR which doesn't have the 'nurls' in them

You void the warranty with some makes of bike rack by using one of those covers!


----------

